# AC20 motor same as other AC units?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if the Aquaclear line uses the same motor for most of it's products?

I'm assuming that the it's just the media holding area that is larger which is the thing that makes it filter more media that is all or is the impeller (sp?) the same on all the motors?

Thanks


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Aquaclear_English.pdf
page 3

The aquaclear model 20-70 use the same 6watt 3600rpm motor. If you ever need a replacement I would find a second hand 20 and switch the motor..unless you need a replacement for a 20


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Are the impellers the same on all models?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

No, this is how they increase the flow by having a larger impellers, price wise they are pretty close.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Can say a AC150 or 300 (whatever the karger model number is ) impeller fit and work in a AC20 to up the flow?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

AC150=AC30?
AC300=AC70?

If you look at the replacement part's serial numbers than the AC30 will fit the AC20 as the impeller cover is the same. The AC70 should work as well as the different AC70 cover maybe large just for the housing(Just a guess, double check if you're planning on this). 

Although increasing the GPH sounds good I don't see a reason to do this. Without a larger housing for media volume, all you will be doing is increasing the current while reducing the water contact time with the media.

AC20 = 100GPH
AC30 = 150GPH
AC70 = 300PGH


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Putting a larger impeller in a small filter will only increase the flow to a degree because the tubes are smaller in the smaller filter. There are probably more reasons to put a smaller impeller in an AC filter, where you want less flow, but have the advantage of more media.


----------

